# Camtasia Recorder stürzt ab...



## thekiller (10. August 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe das Problem, dass mein Camtasia Recorder unter Vista immer abstürzt aber nur, wenn ich Audio mit aufzeichne. Nur Videoaufnahme funktioniert problemlos.
Wisst Ihr vielleicht eine Lösung, den Recorder vernünftig arbeiten zu lassen?

MfG Manu


----------

